# Any advice?



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

A friend of mine just got a puppy for free...at first he was told it was a Lab mix but to me it seems more pit bull than anything else--the face, the body, the colour, and so on. (It kinda looks like a little frog with a really big head). Anyway, I played with the pup a bit and it has really crazy drives...crazy prey and crazy food, it will practically inhale a rag and just let it all out, shake it like crazy; same with food, it inhales it.

Here's my dilemma. The pup will play gentle, but if you do something he doesn't like, he rages against you. Like he really gets violent and if he gets you he'll bite hard enough to bruise. If you restrain him and wait, he will eventually calm down and play again as if nothing happened. 

Do you guys think this kind of behaviour is any sort of red warning sign or what do you suggest my friend does to prevent anything? Pretty much right now all I told him is stop getting the pup to sleep with him in bed and stop letting the pup climb on laps and stuff like that. I'm a bit concerned cause he wants the dog to be friendly, and it is, but as touchy as it is right now I don't know if it will ever be safe around strangers.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How old is this pup ? ? ? Not being able to handle itself doesn't necessarily mean he will be an idiot later, just that they can make him an idiot.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

He's about two months old.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If this is going to be a pet, I wouldn't put up with that crap but it sounds like the owners need more training then the pup. Normal! 
The bed and lap stuff has to go! 
If the restraining works, continue that but it may take a bit of a shake if the pup continues.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The bed and lap stuff has to go!


I'll say. #-o


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't think that behaviour is unusual for a 2 month old pup - puppies bite a lot and some get really revved up when you try to push them away. I would recommend your friend works on bite inhibition:

http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Does he have any plans for the pup as far as sports or activities goes? Sounds like he'll probably need a job of some sort. Your friend should certainly put some good NILIF style work on him for sure. That pretty much goes for all my dogs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Lyn Chen said:


> A friend of mine just got a puppy for free...at first he was told it was a Lab mix but to me it seems more pit bull than anything else--the face, the body, the colour, and so on. (It kinda looks like a little frog with a really big head). Anyway, I played with the pup a bit and it has really crazy drives...crazy prey and crazy food, it will practically inhale a rag and just let it all out, shake it like crazy; same with food, it inhales it.
> 
> Here's my dilemma. The pup will play gentle, but if you do something he doesn't like, he rages against you. Like he really gets violent and if he gets you he'll bite hard enough to bruise. If you restrain him and wait, he will eventually calm down and play again as if nothing happened.
> 
> Do you guys think this kind of behaviour is any sort of red warning sign or what do you suggest my friend does to prevent anything? Pretty much right now all I told him is stop getting the pup to sleep with him in bed and stop letting the pup climb on laps and stuff like that. I'm a bit concerned cause he wants the dog to be friendly, and it is, but as touchy as it is right now I don't know if it will ever be safe around strangers.



Sounds like my pittie pup. 

As a pet dog, it has to be extinguished. A choke collar is best. I still scruff my pup - she is about 35lb and flexible so it could be dangerous for the average Joe. 

And none of the sleeping on the bed crap.

Introducing a spring pole might be a healthy alternative. Or disc play. Or bitework. Or all three.

If they do nothing, it could become very dangerous - fast! If they channel the dog's drives, they could have an awesome dog for a companion and various dog sports.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys, I'll try to relay all of this to him.

If I wasn't raising a pup right now I'd take it and raise it for bitework...it does look like it could grow up to be awesome at it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not if it is a pit.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not if it is a pit.


What's wrong with a pit doing bitework?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing is "wrong" with it. Except irresponsible people doing it.

An APBT good in bitework with decent defense drive is a RARE find as it isn't acceptable in the correct breed temperament. I've only seen one good one and it was on a video.

APBT's need training styles adjusted a little bit. Their prey drive is displayed in slightly different behaviors. Some training clubs, especially Schutzhund clubs are too set in their ways to even recognize it. I was politely sent away at a club, but a member came up to me to tell me it wasn't the dog, it was the training style and recommended another club that works with alternative breeds.

A pet APBT training in foundations for bitework, and working in prey drive is different altogether. It teaches a dog self-control, release and targetting.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

that's what I figured, just because of the irresponsible thing; but I had to ask. I've got a 9 month old APBT that is doing great in his training (both Obedience and Bitework). In addition to that he's one of the best snugglers I've ever owned.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lindsay, that reminds me of a pit that a fraternity (of all things!!) owned that we used to do the vet work on: he was the sweetest dog! he didn't care for having his nails trimmed, but all that happened was, when i backed him into a corner of the treatment room and tried to hold him there, we pretty much mopped the floor with my a$$ for a while, simply b/c the floor was too slick. 

he was a neat dog; we always got him trimmed, etc., he NEVER offered to bite me (i seemed to be the only one available at times....) or anyone else, but GOD he had some awesome muscle in his jaws!!! (yes, i stuck my fingers in there to measure--it was about 1 1/2" between the inside of his mouth and the outside of his face).

and yes, there IS a difference between tough and stupid    just don't know what it is quite yet....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The sire to lynsey's pup is one of the hardest hitting, sharpest obedience, happiest dogs I"ve see, regardless of breed. Lysey's pup is following suit.
We don't work the club pits in defence. They do anything asked have a blast doing it.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Nothing is "wrong" with it. Except irresponsible people doing it.


Thats with any breed though. I have seen a couple of pits that were nice, they are just few and far between.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> Thats with any breed though. I have seen a couple of pits that were nice, they are just few and far between.


I deffinately agree...I was lucky enough to get a pup out of the sire that I did; pits are a dog I'd always wanted to work with but I didn't have a clue on where to find one bred with the best intentions in mind. The situation with Jack just sort of fell into place, I knew both parents were sound dogs in mind and body and that the breeding was done with the best intentions.


----------

